# Time to remove suse 11....but how?



## Sridhar_Rao (Sep 25, 2008)

Well...with your help I got to partition the disk and install Ubuntu as well as Suse. The latter is buggy and I keep getting internal errors. I found it no superior than ubuntu with the little experience that I have. Nonetheless, I want to get rid of it.

I have three partitions on my 40 GB (~37 GB) hard disk, 28 for XP, 9 for ubuntu, 9 for suse and remaining for swap. After installing suse, there have been changes in boot loader. I had installed XP, ubuntu and Suse...in that order.

On booting, I get a menu with boot options for suse, ubuntu and windows. If I select ubuntu, i get another menu, three for ubuntu and one for xp.

Now, I want to "uninstall" suse and merge that 9 GB with partition where ubutu is installed. How can I do that without damaging the boot loader and the ubuntu installaiton?


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 25, 2008)

The problem is with the bootloader. It's a big headache which I do not know how to solve directly.
My experience tells me:
1. Boot into Ubuntu
2. Insert Ubuntu CD
3. Install boot loader using grub-install (see my tutorial) to the root partition (Ubuntu)
4. Install and save (people forget to save it to the MBR, the last step) GAG to the MBR and point it to the Ubuntu root partition and windows (first) partition; save settings.
5. Boot and check whether you can boot Ubuntu and Windows.

Now you can merge the two partitions with GParted, or make the 9 GB SUSE a /home partiiton for Ubuntu (incase you already haven't assigned a separate /home). In case you have made your Ubuntu home in the / partition, and wish to migrate it to the 9GB partition use this tutorial
*www.funnestra.org/ubuntu/hardy/#backup-home


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Sep 25, 2008)

Here is another solution suggested by forestpixie, what do you think of this? Which of the two is easier and less risky to follow? Please provide the link to your tutorial that you mentioned in your post.

It is likely that suse installed it's bootloader so removing the partition will cause a boot problem. That can easily be dealt with using the livecd

You can also use the livecd to accomplish the partition resize, so in order

Use the partition editor on the livecd - system >admin menu to delete the suse partition, then you should be able to resize the ubuntu partition. Before you do that turn off the swap otherwise you will not be able to work on the partitions

     Code:
     sudo swapoff -a 
Once you have resized the ubuntu partition, use the above link to reinstall grub for ubuntu.


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 25, 2008)

Sridhar_Rao said:


> Here is another solution suggested by forestpixie, what do you think of this? Which of the two is easier and less risky to follow? Please provide the link to your tutorial that you mentioned in your post.



The dual boot install tutorial. See FAQ in Open Source section.



Sridhar_Rao said:


> It is likely that suse installed it's bootloader so removing the partition will cause a boot problem. That can easily be dealt with using the livecd
> 
> You can also use the livecd to accomplish the partition resize, so in order
> 
> ...



Is this EASY !!! No comments !!!!
Stick to my suggestion


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks, but I am sorry...I don't understand how to go about it. Could you kindly give me a step by instruction? I'd be very thankful to you.


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 27, 2008)

Do you know your Ubuntu root partition number, meaning /dev/sda*?*

If not, in Ubuntu, open a terminal and type

sudo cat /boot/grub/menu.lst

and press ENTER.

Paste the output here for me to see.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Sep 28, 2008)

Hmm...  another SUSE user gone...


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Sep 28, 2008)

Here is the output you asked for



> # menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
> #            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
> #            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
> #            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.
> ...


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 28, 2008)

Your root is hd(0,4) or /dev/sda5
Now give me the output of sudo fdisk -l
I assume that when you say,"28 for XP, 9 for ubuntu, 9 for suse and remaining for swap", you are mentioning them in order, anyway just want to check


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Sep 29, 2008)

Here it is


> Disk /dev/sda: 40.0 GB, 40060403712 bytes
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4870 cylinders
> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
> Disk identifier: 0x10191018
> ...



Also remember there is two tier of boot menu, in fact both bearing open suse logo. The second one is the same that was installed with ubuntu but with suse looks.


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 29, 2008)

Boot your Ubuntu Linux.

Download GAG from here

*www.mediafire.com/?q1hhft5azyi

Right click on the file and select Extract here. Open a terminal and browse to the folder using the cd command. In that folder enter the linux folder using the cd command. If you are using KDE just go to the linux subfolder by single/double clicking on it and once your in it press the F4 key to open a terminal in the current folder location.

At prompt type

sudo ./copy-file.sh

and press ENTER

Then type

sudo ./gag-install /dev/sda

and press ENTER. 

At each of the above steps note if you get any error messages. If you get errors stop and come back here.

After the last command you will be reminded to install GRUB to your linux root partition. Now put the Ubuntu install cd into your drive. In a terminal type

sudo grub-install /dev/sda5

as sda5 is your linux root. After it installs close the terminal.

Restart your PC, and follow the GAG configuration steps here
*thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96132#23
from the first thumbnail in that post.


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Sep 30, 2008)

So, I follow these steps:

1. Download gag4.10 and extract to a folder
2. Burn the iso to a CD and keep it ready (*read below)
3. Navigate to this folder in terminal using cd commands and type
sudo ./copy-file.sh and press ENTER
Then type
sudo ./gag-install /dev/sda  and press ENTER
4. After these I insert Ubuntu install cd into the drive and type in the terminal:
sudo grub-install /dev/sda5
5. Close the terminal, restart the PC and follow instructions as suggested by you.

*I think since the first two commands install the GAG, there is no need to write the ISO to a CD. Am I right?
You have described to overwrite the boot record, but what about the partition? Would you suggest that once the boot records are modified to display only Windows and Ubunutu, I could then use GParted to delete the Suse partition?
From the partition structure I provided, how would you NOW recommend me to do it.


> Now you can merge the two partitions with GParted, or make the 9 GB SUSE a /home partiiton for Ubuntu (incase you already haven't assigned a separate /home). In case you have made your Ubuntu home in the / partition, and wish to migrate it to the 9GB partition use this tutorial
> *www.funnestra.org/ubuntu/hardy/#backup-home


----------



## Ecko (Sep 30, 2008)

Never Got any problem with Suse
Ubuntu 8 was a headache as they changed it so much
Even installation was crappy
I still feel the partitioner of Ubuntu is excellent but rest is poor
Even for Suse I expect less of Linux terminologies & more ease of use


----------



## Garbage (Sep 30, 2008)

I also facing very much problems with newer release of kernel in Ubuntu..


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 1, 2008)

Sridhar_Rao there is no need to burn the iso
Just install gag and grub as I have outlined above. We'll see about the SUSE partition after you successfully accomplish that.


----------



## cool_boy4ua (Oct 2, 2008)

SUSE 11 is stable system..never had any problem


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 2, 2008)

All I heard abt it is that i doesn't go along wid OLD systems tht's all


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Oct 12, 2008)

> At prompt type
> 
> sudo ./copy-file.sh
> 
> and press ENTER


command not found


----------



## hullap (Oct 12, 2008)

do this

```
sudo su
```
and 
	
	



```
./copy-file.sh
```


OR

```
sudo copy-file.sh
```


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Oct 12, 2008)

> sudo copy-file.sh


command not found



> sudo su
> ./copy-file.sh


No such file or directory


----------



## hullap (Oct 12, 2008)

please tell me where the file copy-file.sh is located, and show me your ls -a output


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Oct 15, 2008)

I don't know, I was following these instructions:


> Boot your Ubuntu Linux.
> 
> Download GAG from here
> 
> ...


----------



## hullap (Oct 15, 2008)

ok
so i assume that you downloaded the file on the desktop
do this now
open the terminal

cd Desktop/

unzip gag4_10.zip

cd gag4.10/linux/

sudo ./copy-file.sh

sudo ./gag-install /dev/sda

it should work now


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Oct 18, 2008)

That's the problem, I already mentioned that it is not working. I have unzipped in Documents and all the files and folders are there. 



> /Documents/gag4.10/linux$
> sudo ./copy-file.sh


I keep getting the same error 


> sudo: ./copy-file.sh: command not found


Believe me, I have no idea what these commands are and what do they do. I am blindly following instructions given by Nucleuskore. 
However, I just noticed that there is file name copy-files.sh in the linux folder. I will try typing this and get back.

Ok..this worked a bit. Here is the message:


> mkdir: cannot create directory `/boot': File exists
> GAG files copied to the hard disk. Now you can install it
> using gag-install as root


OK..I typed this 
sudo ./gag-install /dev/sda 
and got this message


> GAG installer, v4.9
> Language: ENGLISH
> Keyboard type: QWERTY
> Will install GAG on device /dev/sda
> ...


So far so good... Now I inserted the Ubuntu installation CD and typed
sudo grub-install /dev/sda5
Here is the result,it appears all went well.


> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
> Installation finished. No error reported.
> This is the contents of the device map /boot/grub/device.map.
> Check if this is correct or not. If any of the lines is incorrect,
> ...



So far good. Now following instructions given at *thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=96132#23...
Following all instructions faithfully...
added windows...
added linux....
saved to hard disk...
got a new boot menu with exactly same picture *img329.imageshack.us/my.php?image=xp63gf9.png
Booted in ubuntu and XP separately with no trace of Open suse 11..

Hoorah....  I did it! Task accomplished.. 
Thanks to NucleusKore and others who helped me out. By the what is the "boot from disk 1"? It is returning an invalid error?

But the job is not fully done yet. There is still 8 GB or so out there on the hard disk containing Suse. I must merge it with the partition containing Ubuntu, how do I go about doing that from here?
Nucleukore, are you listening?


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 18, 2008)

Back up your data in the Ubuntu partition.

Boot with a GParted live cd and do the following
1. Delete /dev/sda6
2. Resize/Move the end of /dev/sda5 
3. Click Apply


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 19, 2008)

Why not simple format the Suse partition using tools like Gparted?


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Oct 19, 2008)

Yes! Done
By the what is the "boot from disk 1"?  Why is it returning an invalid error?
Thanks so much, this thread may now be closed.


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 19, 2008)

What boot from disk 1? The button with the floppy sign? That's to boot from a floppy disk.


----------

